

How Your Wireless Carrier Overcharges You  - denzil_correa
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/429181/how-your-wireless-carrier-overcharges-you/

======
sftueni
Interesting read why the data is not measured properly and the customers get
overcharged. I don't agree that a software fix (put software on phones to
acknowledge data received, and thus improve the one digit % error margin)
would solve this problem. It would be more beneficial to have real competition
among carriers in the US to drive prices down. It strikes me every time to see
how ATT charges 20x the price for 1/20th of the performance in data throughput
& quality compared to many European carriers. To compare: in some European
countries you would get 4GB wireless data with - speeds of 14.4 MBps on a pre-
pay card (no monthly commitment) for a price of $6. Competition doesn't seem
to really work here. Which is a more important problem, thatn the 1-digit %
measurement error margin.

------
accarrino
typical monthly data use is "overcounted by 5 to 7 percent"?! im scared to
even think how much money AT&T has stolen from me over the years.

